# Wanted Section.



## The Golf (4/7/14)

Could we possibly have a Wanted section in the Classifieds ?


----------



## annemarievdh (4/7/14)

We have this in the Retail section : 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/who-has-stock.68/


----------



## Andre (4/7/14)

The Golf said:


> Could we possibly have a Wanted section in the Classifieds ?


Done.


----------



## kimbo (9/7/14)

Hi @Andre

Could we have a Flavour chasing... section were we can exchange notes on the best setup for flavour please?


----------



## Andre (9/7/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi @Andre
> 
> Could we have a Flavour chasing... section were we can exchange notes on the best setup for flavour please?


I have stepped down as an admin so can not help with your request. Presume you are referring to rebuildables. If so, I would suggest you just create a thread in "Modders Paradise". Do not think a separate section or forum is justified.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

